# Ich brauche schnelle Hilfe!!!



## Mareike96 (11. Dez 2017)

Hey. Ich brauche dringend Hilfe bei meinen Java Hausaufgaben. Ich saß die ganze Nacht drann und bekomm es einfach nicht hin. Mein Lehrer reißt mir den Ar*** auf wenn ich die nicht heute abgebe. Ich weiß, sowas fragt man nicht, aber findet sich hier jemand der das für mich erledigen kann? Ich wäre auch bereit einen kleinen Obulus (20€) springen zu lassen. 
Bitte, bitte, bitte!!!
Ich sitze hier gerade kurz vor einem Heulkrampf


----------



## Flown (11. Dez 2017)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass du rechtzeitig mit Aufgaben anfangen sollst, lass doch mal die Aufgabenstellung sehen.


----------

